# Alerta! Alerta! Antifaschista!



## xConvokex

Gettysburg, Pa. -
The National Park Service has approved a permit for a white supremacist group to hold a rally at Gettysburg National Military Park next month.

The Aryan Nations group plans a rally June 19 from 1 p.m. to 3 p.m. near the old Cyclorama Center.

Park spokeswoman Katie Lawhon said the park is obligated to make the land available to the public to exercise their free speech rights guaranteed by the Constitution.

The group has said it plans speeches and discussions of current issues such as immigration and homosexuality.

Some other Adams County groups have announced plans for a â€œcelebration of diversityâ€ on the same day.

Call to action: We will not fucking tolerate this! This is a call for all antifa, bash back!, and any sensible people to show these nazi mother fuckers what happens when they meet. And when these permits are given out to allow such events to occur. Details to follow. We're encouraging people to plug in/ organize further with their own ideas and actions.

this is from a recent infoshop post i found.


----------



## Stargazer

ok, White power rally on the same day as a Celebrate diversity rally AHAHAHA, that's fucking hilarious, I mean, straight up comedy gold lol....but seriously, better to just ignore the white power rally and let them have their fun assuming they don't hurt anybody or cause damages, Our generation is dumb enough.... Pissed off neo nazis, white trash neo communist, angry uneducated anarchist, Sexually confused Emo kids, Shit disturbing militant vegans.....my list of hatted shit disturbers go on and on, be the better man and ignore it... Don't know about you, but I backpack, travel and squat for the sake of adventure,fun, meet new people, I'm not on a political or spiritual crusade.


----------



## cricketonthemove

So it's ok for you guys to hold a rally and express your constitutional rights of free speech but not for these guys? Don't get me wrong, I think they're a buncha fuckheads aswell but isn't that a little hypocritical? I mean think about it, you seem to want equal rights and free speech and what not, but do you want it for everyone and everything, or just for who and what you deem fit? and if so, how does that make you guys any better than these guys? All of this stuff really confuses me. Maybe I'm just a simple Canadian, but I'm with Stargazer, let's just have fun and enjoy what we've got.


----------



## beermilkshake

cricketonthemove said:


> So it's ok for you guys to hold a rally and express your constitutional rights of free speech but not for these guys? Don't get me wrong, I think they're a buncha fuckheads aswell but isn't that a little hypocritical? I mean think about it, you seem to want equal rights and free speech and what not, but do you want it for everyone and everything, or just for who and what you deem fit? and if so, how does that make you guys any better than these guys? All of this stuff really confuses me. Maybe I'm just a simple Canadian, but I'm with Stargazer, let's just have fun and enjoy what we've got.



Its not this simple. Neo Nazis do not believe in free speech. If they were in control they would for sure do what they preach, kill everyone that is not like them. A counter demonstration is this situation is not trying to prevent their speech. Its trying to to confront them from organizing and building a movement. 

Im in germany right now and here neo nazis have killed about 125 people since 1989. Do you think its wrong to try and stop these people from having a march espousing their beliefs and gaining strength? 

Ignoring these people doesnt make them go away, it makes them stronger.


----------



## cricketonthemove

No, I don't think it's wrong to stop them. I stated that I do not agree with them and what they do but I still feel everyone, no matter what their beliefs, are entitled to express their oppinions. I had legit questions and I thank you for awnsering it for me in a diplomatic way without coming off in a personal attack. I guess thats why I don't involve myself in much (or any) of this.


----------



## xConvokex

to stargazer- i don't know why it's so amusing to you that a celebrate diversity event is taking place- it's clearly in order to show opposition to the fascists on a community based level. and let them have their fun as long as they don't hurt anybody. maybe you don't have to deal with the day to day inequities of being gay, a woman, or how about a rape victim whose offender was released free. you backpack for fun. excellent. im glad to know you can rest assured while others are left to deal with these matters. you should hold your comments that don't contribute to anything whatsoever, as this was to inform people who do give a shit about something. maybe you should not point fingers calling people uneducated. and cricket, when fascists can speak everyone is silenced. This matter is especially important in a time of possible financial collapse. If they rose to power they would have you killed just for being a member of this site.


----------



## xConvokex

to clarify, this is an article pertaining to the meeting.

GETTYSBURG, PA--Oh, look who's coming out of the mothballs! Why, it's Gordon Young, the guy who was running something called the World Knight of the Ku Klux Klan until he got busted for statutory rape a few years back, the victim being a member of his family. He was acquitted of all charges and had been free to do whatever he wanted to do, but other than his postings on Stormfront, he hadn't been heard from since his rally in Harper's Ferry, WV rally back in Oct. 14, 2006. Well he is back and this time he's calling himself a Colonel of Aryan Nations. and he's the Maryland State Leader for the AN faction based out of Chillicothe, Ohio. When he was doing the Klan thing in 2006 he held a rally at Gettysburg Memorial Park. Continuing his penchant for trying to sully things of note to Americans, Young has choosen Junteenth to hold another rally at Getysburg. The locals are gearing up for the rally and it may be as interesting as the last outing. It is scheduled for 1-3PM.

but yea, we should probably just let this go unnoticed right.


----------



## cricketonthemove

Fair enough. The more information and clarification the better. I'm glad you didn't take my words as being sympathetic because that's not how they were intended, even though they may have been rather accusatory. We don't see too much of this shit happen up here and I think that's why I may be a bit ignorant towards the subject(s).


----------



## Stargazer

That links you to an ANTIFA riot....ya know what....I'd be more worried about these faggots burning down my house than some dumb ass neo nazis holding a rally in a park. I Hate activist douchebags who love giving their political and philosophical advice like its gonna make a difference. If Neo nazis or Neo communists or Anarchist were such fucking masterminds, They might accomplish something, but considering they are usually angry, socially lost youth looking to belong and feel like they are "part of something". they never accomplish jack shit, they do graffiti, set stuff on fire, beat up people who won't join their side. And these dumbasses will continue this cycle till the end of days...or until they can afford firepower and mercenaries lol. 

I'm not picking sides here.

I'm a clean cut adventurer (of the "anti hero" breed) out for fun and fortune, Not some douchebag hell bent on "bringing down the establishment"......

So please xConvokex...you should hold your comments that don't contribute to anything whatsoever....


----------



## Beegod Santana

White power rallies are always fucking retarded. All thats gonna happen is for two hours these guys are gonna convince anyone who didn't come with them that they're all inbred. Trying to fight them only gives them more chances for media ops.

Why don't ya'll go down to mississippi or texas and try to take on some of the groups down there?

Oh that's right, because the cops you hate won't be there to protect you.


----------



## Stargazer

LOL well said Beegod, very wise words...props.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

"I'd be more worried about these faggots burning down my house than some dumb ass neo nazis holding a rally in a park. I Hate activist douchebags who love giving their political and philosophical advice like its gonna make a difference."

"I'm a clean cut adventurer (of the "anti hero" breed) out for fun and fortune, Not some douchebag hell bent on "bringing down the establishment"..."

Does it make you feel more comfortable with your apathy/ inaction when you use terms like "faggot" and "douchebag" to describe those who are actually willing to try to make an effort at changing something? I guess you don't care that other people are starving all over the world and the earth is being killed - and I don't say that lightly. Your just an apathetic homophobic piece of shit. I'm glad you can have fun while the rest of the world burns and not even support those who put effort out where you do not. 

This blog site is supposedly predominantly anarchist. Maybe you're not, but you should refrain from using the word faggot as though it's a word to describe someone who is undesirable. And if the anarchists on this site agree with this person or the one who said the nazis should be able to have their rally it's no wonder why we don't have a movement that is actually truly effective. It all comes down to apathy and privilege. Your privileged enough to live in a place where they don't kill you for not going to work and just traveling about, becoming apathetic to anyone else's situation. You could probably give a shit about those who live in a third world and/or completely fascist country. This is what makes a lot of american "anarchists" pathetic (some of us do try though so I don't want to discredit those who put out effort. This is aimed at those who have "given up" or feel like there is no point in doing anything.) 

"THESE FAGGOTS KILL FASCISTS!"


----------



## Stargazer

Uhm, 1. Not homophobic 
.."faggot" these days tend to mean "asshole"
.."Douchebag" These days can describe many people with similar personality traits...most common being " Over inflated ego and undeserved sense of accomplishment....examples....
1, wiggers with cheap 1000$ crappy honda civics with a loud fart cannons and glow lights...They thinks they're powerful and cool"
2. Feminine emo boy playing a guitar under a tree hoping to score some chicks.
3. Art "fags" Who take stupid black and white pictures. Post them on deviant art and make up some bullshit meaning to the pic.
4. "yuppie" tree hugger bragging about how he just bought a hybrid car, to brag and make himself feel good.
5. Anarchist with no life, with dread locks, bandanna, and Chez Guevera T shirt attempting to destroy the Game of capitalism...only because he lost the game.

These are stereotypes I'm aware, it was for the sake of example.
I'm not a homophobic, fascist. whats going on around the world sucks balls, but fuck it, I can't care about the 3rd world when there are to many homeless, drug addicted, people in my own land (Canada).
and I can't respect a bunch of anarchist destroying random peoples property like its gonna solve something. 
Hey! Lets fight the "Fascist" government!....ok how?...hmm....Lets set a random guys car on fire!!!! 

The thing about these "Fascist", is that everyone with more money and power than you is a fascist. Seems to me you just don't like being at the bottom of the food chain.

"God made man, but Samuel Colt made him equal"


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

and you obviously don't care about the people in your homeland either if your doing nothing about it and just because you feel powerless to do anything doesn't mean you should tell others they shouldn't try. 

you have no idea what the intentions of this demo is other than to oppose the nazis that are rallying. No one here said they plan on "destroying random people's property". Not only that, the property that is usually destroyed is not what you would refer to as random, nor did anyone claim they were going to use such methods.

I never said that anyone who has more money than me is a fascist. Certainly it could reach that point if you gain enough money, and we see that on a daily basis. Also you're assuming the economic position of the people involved in these actions. To be anarchist does not mean to be poor. I could be poor, I could be any social class you want to tag onto me. That fact is that fascists are undesirable to anyone with a brain and opposing them is the only logical response. You don't stop Hitler by ignoring him. You don't stop capitalism by ignoring it. You don't stop homophobia, racism, and patriarchy by ignoring them. You don't stop the use of words like faggot and bitch by ignoring them (or by accepting them).

Which brings me to the thing you said that pisses me off the most. "faggot these days tends to mean asshole". The use of faggot in that way is rooted from the fact that people are homophobic. They call people faggots to associate people with being assholes, associating homosexuals with assholes, thus being completely homophobic at root. Just like the word bitch and pussy are used to show weakness and balls to show strength, associating female traits with weakness and male traits with strength, thus being patriarchal and sexist at root. If we dismiss this, then we are dismissing sexism and homophobia (which again, anyone who has a brain knows are undesirable).

I'm sorry you've accepted defeat. You can back the fuck off and save your two cents for those who refuse defeat. You claim we're cowards because were not "in Texas" where we won't have "the cops that we hate protecting us". You're the fucking coward who won't fight back. We're not asking for anyone to protect us. We're protecting ourselves and others by opposing these disgusting nazi fucks, and doing what we can to halt fascism and destroy it.


----------



## Beegod Santana

HIS HERO IS GONE said:


> You claim we're cowards because were not "in Texas" where we won't have "the cops that we hate protecting us". You're the fucking coward who won't fight back. We're not asking for anyone to protect us. We're protecting ourselves and others by opposing these disgusting nazi fucks, and doing what we can to halt fascism and destroy it.


 
You don't know who I am, what I've done, who I've been associated with or how close I've come to losing my freedom and life for the things I believe in. You seem to be very concerned with making sure everyone know what a hardcore anarchist activist you are. Ever consider that some of us might have a little more experience in these matters than you, like maybe we've learned a few lessons over the years. Here you are knighting yourself as a noble warrior of freedom while at the same time telling people how to think and talk. 

Have fun at your rally, if you're really concerend with stopping these people I would suggest purchasing a gun.

Personally I'm a lot more concerened with this fucking oil spill at the moment.


----------



## Stargazer

I guess I could be a lil bitch and wine about our society as if I was living in a 3rd world nation, but I'll suck it up and soldier on......Now, as for your..."You don't stop Hitler by ignoring him"....uhm no shit. Uhm oh ya...how did we stop the nazis, hmmm M1, M1-G, Browning machine gun, BAR 30-06, Tommy gun, ,,,,,What do you guys have....Oh ya, FUCKING ROCKS 2x4s COCKTAIL BOMBS AND LEAD PIPES....Ohhh I'm sure the riot squads with M203s, and AR-15s amd body armor and tactically trained are scared shitless about some greasy haired rebels....So maybe I love you're goal of trying to fix the Corrupt government ....but the lack of firepower, man power, and major lack of strategy and tactics make you guys look like a fucking joke....
Its must suck to wake up angry everyday fighting an enemy you keep building up in your head whom you have no power to defeat. You need a fucking asshole like me on your team to even make a fucking dent against this "Fascist nazi warmachine"....I mean really, No marksman ship or Archery skills, no clue about improvised explosives, Traps, Mines, or any other gorilla tactics. lol ...I'll send roses lol


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

I claim to be nothing. You don't know the extent of my knowledge, so don't claim to. I just said do not discredit those trying. I'll say it again. No one ever claimed what this demo was going to look like other than opposing fascists. I'm sorry you two are against that. I'm also speaking out against this oppressive language too, yes. I'm sorry I'm not sorry that I don't want this ass hole bashing us for being "activists" and using sexist and homophobic words to try to bring us down. I didn't claim to know anything about tactics nor will I discuss them. And I will guess that your a male, stargazer. Why don't you ask some radical women and gays how your language affects them. 

The oil spill is another issue. I too am concerned with it. That doesn't mean we should forget about all the other problems. We can't say , "oh the planet's in danger, let's forget about fascism." The natural gas drilling is another big problem too. This asshole would shit talk the opposition of that too since he hates activists so much. 

I'm not trying to make everyone think I'm some hardcore activist. I'm trying to express how much we need people to be doing things.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Isn't freedom of speech great!


----------



## Stargazer

View attachment 9013

Uhm one thing I better mention....I Spin vinyl at raves, on weekends (when not traveling) I'm in the sea of diversity.I have friends that are women, gay, and black. (1 is rather feminist)...and 2 gay friends (Jesse and Francois). All of which are great people...more so than me. Benton (black guy) is heading out west to become a pasture. How ever, I can only defend the people around me...and "my language" does not affect them because they are also good people who have no desire to go on some crusade. They are content with their lives. Basically we live our lives and don't grab our guns until trouble comes knocking....And remember I'm in Canada, Things like nazis are not a big threat here.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

oh by the way, I forgot to mention. Please do kill the fascist if you'd like. I'd be very thankful to you. I'm personally not ready for anything like that but I won't cry if it happens!


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

and that picture is actually hilarious haha


----------



## cricketonthemove

On another note, where do you usually spin Stargazer, GTA and south? I spent the fall/winter in BC in and around around the Kootenays, good scene out there. Thinking about heading back out for Shambhala in august, good times.


----------



## Stargazer

lol nope other direction, East. Usually "underground" no name raves, Trance, Hardstyle, Euro, some jungle. Just got a new set of Numark turntables and a DJ coffin, so I'll be back on the scene within a month unless I'm on the road.
View attachment 9014


----------



## cricketonthemove

Sick! I'm back home in Ont. at the moment, will be staying around here and the east coast for most of the summer unless I get back out for shambhala again. I'd be down to check something out, shoot me a message or something if you start goin again. If not, maybe see you on the road.


----------



## beermilkshake

Stargazer said:


> That links you to an ANTIFA riot....ya know what....I'd be more worried about these faggots burning down my house than some dumb ass neo nazis holding a rally in a park. I Hate activist douchebags who love giving their political and philosophical advice like its gonna make a difference. If Neo nazis or Neo communists or Anarchist were such fucking masterminds, They might accomplish something, but considering they are usually angry, socially lost youth looking to belong and feel like they are "part of something". they never accomplish jack shit, they do graffiti, set stuff on fire, beat up people who won't join their side. And these dumbasses will continue this cycle till the end of days...or until they can afford firepower and mercenaries lol.
> 
> I'm not picking sides here.
> 
> I'm a clean cut adventurer (of the "anti hero" breed) out for fun and fortune, Not some douchebag hell bent on "bringing down the establishment"......
> 
> So please xConvokex...you should hold your comments that don't contribute to anything whatsoever....



I can understand why you feel like this. But I dont think this attitude accomplishes anymore than the "activist douchebags" you describe. 

A second thing. Antifa is not activists like we have in the states. Its mostly concious kids who have good heart. Like I mentioned earlier, the situation here in Germany is DIFFERENT than in the states. Antifa is agressive here because it has to be. Ive encountered fascists on the subway here a couple times and they are fucking violent pricks. This is the country where fascism had the worst effect and biggest influence. Therefore antifa is more aggressive and violent. 

And they have accomplished something. They have created an atmosphere where it is much harder for neo nazis to organize and spread their violent and hateful bullshit. Neo nazis KILL people here. I know this might not mean anything to you but when its your friend or peer, it might have more of an effect on you.


----------

